# Smoking quail - to brine or not to brine?



## scvinegarpepper (Jul 21, 2015)

I've cooked quail many times in the past. But it's mainly been fried or grilled. Never smoked it. I've got some good ones in the freezer I want to get down on. I've been googling around a little bit. Some say to brine, others say not. I would assume many brine to get rid of some of the "gameyness." However, I've never thought quail was real gamey. Moreover, I didn't bag these, they came in a big meat basket someone game me, so I'm sure it's farm raised quail, so likely even less gamey.

So what say you, smokers, brine or no? Any other tips are greatly appreciate as far as brines, marinades, rubs, etc. Thanks.


----------



## gary s (Jul 21, 2015)

Most brine to make them juicy and add a little flavor. Suggestion;  Brine a few and do some without and you see which you prefer

Gary


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jul 21, 2015)

I'd brine them and smoke at a high temp (300-325).  The white meat of quail LOVES to dry out on you.

Keep in mind that the little critters won't need much time in the brine, an hour or 2 should do it.


----------



## gary s (Jul 21, 2015)

Here is something I do to Doves, Pop a Jalapeno into the chest cavity wrap the whole thing in bacon, season and smoke or grill  Yum Yum

Gary


----------

